# New dirt nap tool.



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!! thats a shooter---better keep this one--Grats on the Groups--sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... Rig there Short. Now if you decide to hang up your spurs, let me get first dibs on that nice looking Ruger... lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the rifle - ruger fan also.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

LOVING that paint job buddy. Nice rifle. Cant wait to see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Short.. Seconds on the rifle !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That'll work and apparently it does. I'd test it at distance to see how the reticle matches up.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Well...it does a number on some prairie dogs. The ammo I am using doesn't explode on impact, which is what I want for hunting coyotes, so when I hit a few p-dogs, it was zipping right through them. They would literally just fall over.


Where did you go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice paint job, i like that


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:smile: Nice looking pattern. I like the ranch profile.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice camo job! I wish I had the guts to do that to a couple of my ARs.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice rifle


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Good looking Ruger, Short. I've gone to the Ruger Americans too. Tough to beat the trigger and the bedding for the money. I like the barrel contour too. I've ended up with two 7mm-08's and a a 204 in the Predator green stock. All three print an excellent group of under .4" and the little 204 group is even smaller but slow (22" barrel only offered.) The Ruger Am's beg to be painted with the open pores, steel barrels. I Rustoleumed the .204, gave one '08 to my son-in-law and will paint the other '08 this spring probably.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... Are you going to paint the scope?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I put some wrap on my wife's Savage, she would kill me if I painted it.


----------

